# Buildings that look like things!!



## redstone

OCBC Centre, 1976.

Looks like a calculator.It holds a bank which might explain its shape.


----------



## MisterOwy

LibertyTwo said:


> Ahemmm...lol...we all know what some folks thinks this looks like ;-)


Are we supposed to take note of the foliage as resembling well..erm..foliage.


----------



## MisterOwy

shaun said:


> looks like a gherkin...


 Actually I reckon it looks kinda like an easter egg.


----------



## DaveofCali

Los Angeles:


----------



## TallBox

MisterOwy said:


> Actually I reckon it looks kinda like an easter egg.


meh, looks like a lot of things; gherkin, pineapple, easter egg, acorn


----------



## VelesHomais

This is a proposed residential building in Kyiv, Ukraine.



















I hope that everyone realized that it doesn't look like doorknob, but a ship


----------



## clive330

ugh i dont like it. Theres a huge ship building in Nice, France (apparently Madonna has an apartment in it) but it's a great big ugly eyesore. 

Ships look better in the sea.


----------



## alex h1

Fabian said:


> AcesHigh found this one of a house in the shape of a whale in Belo Horizonte, Brazil.


Love the concrete whale! Fiberglass hotdogs are so yesterday, but building a house in a Brazilian favela the shape of a whale - that's style!


----------



## Oriolus

I forgot this one when I started this thread. It's Holiday Inn, the tallest building in Townsville (Australia) and its meant to look like a sugar shaker (which is what its commonly called)


















Love the ship by the way. And the cheese grater.


----------



## Jason

World's largest six pack (calling it a "building" may be a bit of a stretch).


----------



## Jason




----------



## Jason




----------



## Trances

shoe repair is cool one way to get attention


----------



## Guest

In High Point, NC



















I hope everyone knows what its supposed to look like...


----------



## Trances

can it be used
i mean whats inside


----------



## alex h1

Jason said:


>


A million bucks says this guy lives inside.


----------



## Balleke

this building in amsterdam is the HQ of ING bank and it's suppose to look like a shoe/skate i thought nice building though


----------



## skyperu34

so weird and impressive. i never imagined these things really exist


----------



## Renzo

This one is in Rosario, Argentina. 








I wont say what does look like that..


----------



## rayman

LibertyTwo said:


> Ahemmm...lol...we all know what some folks thinks this looks like ;-)


a very weird one then if you think it looks like a d***


----------



## zulu69

This one proposed in Sydney looks like a photo...










posted by below-0

And of course this looks like sails (probably sick of seeing it!)










pic by fox1

At&T building NYC looks like a book opened when viewed from above









and some cool info about the building..










"The adjacent photograph is of the 70 foot high entrance lobby, which showcases the 24 foot tall "Golden Boy" (Spirit of Communications) statue. The statue had topped the original AT&T building in lower Manhatten from 1916, where it stood 434 feet above street level for 64 years. The figure was restored in 1981, and placed in the new headquarters lobby. It is thought to be the 2nd largest architectural figure in Manhatten, topped only by the Statue of Liberty." from this site


----------



## Nacho_82




----------



## Oriolus

lol, love the computer desktop.

I reckon National Bak of Dubai Building looks like a an electric hair clipper


----------



## eddyk

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=230546

Looks like an owl!


----------



## Ellatur

apparently to some people Q1 looks like _something_..


----------



## benjamin lee

*hairy building*

it s a hairy bulilding by french architect edouard francois
check it out:towerflower


----------



## Cliff

Is that sydney photo building real?!

I just love the desktop one, I will make my future house just like that!

Anyway, here's a flying saucer:
New Supreme Court, Singapore








pic by rc


----------



## zulu69

Yay tis real me lad!

link











Pft! Still running windows 98. They should upgrade to XP. Its better.


----------



## jak ali

http://www.ohiobarns.com/othersites/buildings/buildings.html
Strange and 
Unusual small Buildings


----------



## Jason

When on the Chicago Architecture Foundation walking tour, I was told the top of the Zerox building is supposed to look like the nob on a typewriter.


----------



## ncon

HOW ABOUT BNI 46 JAKARTA/INDONESIA? DOESN'T IT LOOK LIKE THE SAIL (THE SPIRE)


----------



## Oriolus

As noted by Travis007, Jakarta Tower looks a little like a syringe


----------



## jak ali

Mr. Fu, Mr. Lu, and Mr. Shou Hotel.The building is in the eastern outskirts of Beijing.









two slices of bread, China


----------



## jak ali

transformer or capacitor, China









a face don't know where


----------



## ncon

Oriolus said:


> As noted by Travis007, Jakarta Tower looks a little like a syringe


for me i think more to a injection (if u turn upside down)


----------



## Skoulikimou

this is very funny thread ;0


----------



## wardrobes

benji45 said:


> haha i like the elephant


 :sleepy: I hate that thing.


----------



## redstone

One George Street, Singapore. 153m tall:











A metal skull with punk hairdo? :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

An old Chinese coin in *Shenyang* :


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Ripleys believe it or not Museum, Niagara Falls. Looks like a building on its side.


----------



## Techno-Architect

i like the syringe design...really a good concept


----------



## Robin

This one in Dresden (Germany) looks like a lemon squeezer and has this nickname.


----------



## source26

theres some wacky architects in this world!!


----------



## everythingisone

This is a great thread. Great idea!


----------



## Rupmulalauk




----------



## Concrete Stereo

Posted before, but the picture vanished ... the Evaluon:










Also Eindhoven: Eindhoven station










is supposed to look like a transistor-radio (yes, it really is)


----------



## philip

The Graz Museum in Graz, Austria. It's supposed to look like an alien, but some people said it looks like a female pig flipped upside down.

Now THIS IS ART !!


----------



## PotatoGuy

baqthier said:


>


it also looks like a bottle opener


----------



## Joya

Concorde hotel - Antalya, Turkey


----------



## tamaki nami

encon said:


> HOW ABOUT BNI 46 JAKARTA/INDONESIA? DOESN'T IT LOOK LIKE THE SAIL (THE SPIRE)


i think this building is more look like a pen


----------



## rocky

giant spotlights? in paris suburbs


----------



## John-Claude

The BMW world headquarters in Munich are meant to resemble the 4-cylinder-engine of a car.


----------



## Spoonman

Robarts Library, Toronto


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

Werird buildings


----------



## DiggerD21

The Chilehaus in Hamburg is said to resemble an ocean liner.









Also this building in Bremerhaven is said to resemble a ship.









And this building in Hamburg also looks like a ship. It is called "Dockland"


----------



## ishtefh_03

does anyone here have pictures of structures from philippines that looks quirky also...


----------



## F-ian

Indonesian Legislative Building:










That Looks Like a:


----------



## Basshead

Very interesting buildings!


----------



## HelloMoto163

in germany


----------



## chenlu

nice buildings


----------



## OhioTodd




----------



## Patrick

another pencil in Frankfurt (Messeturm)









japanese stone lantern in frankfurt (Japan Center)

















apple wine glass in frankfurt (Westhafen Tower)

















whale or aal in cologne (Peek + Coppenburg Weltstadthaus)

























life boat in munich (Allianz Arena)


----------



## godblessbotox

^^ha ha... that life raft building is grand!


----------



## Mekky II

Look more 










ehehhe

The ski boot of Lille


----------



## Jamesnba

São Paulo-Hotel Unique
photo by Paulo








looks like a watermelon.


----------



## xiaoluis

^^ oh!! really!


----------



## cellocello

This looks not like a thing, it look like human being!  

Actually these three are a group of tradtional symbolic figures, who always appear to be joint together, in China, namely, Mr Wealth, Mr Longevity and Mr Happiness.

God knows why they build such thing at this scale!

Beijing Tianzi Hotel


----------



## swerveut

The Frost Bank tower in Austin TX, it looks like a giant icicle (or it could also be a silver nose-hair trimmer)


----------



## cellocello

Bird's Nest

Beijing National Stadium for 2008 Olympics


----------



## cellocello

An egg?

Beijing Nationall Theatre


----------



## svs

More LA:

Coca cola bottling plant in the shape of an ocean liner









Drive through doughnut 









ONion church (I think it looks more like a giant garlic clove.)









Giant Cadillac front


----------



## fromsevilleiam

My favorite, by Frank Gehry in Santa Monica L.A,..binoculars..of course


----------



## FK

I wonder how embarrasing it would be to say you work in those buildings !

"Yeah George .. I work in that big elephant building on the right"


----------



## Küsel

Absolutly great thread - unfortunatly too many repetitions...

UFO-airport (Botanical Garden, Zürich)









Basel:


----------



## Techno-Architect

Very nice buildings!


----------



## s a s h a

the "matitone" (in italian big pencil) , Genova Italy










SWFC, Shanghai










looks like a giant bottle opener


----------



## Giedrius_LT

*Office building in Kaunas, Lithuania (u/c).*



architektai_1 said:


>


From http://tinkle.miestai.net/showthread.php?t=1960&page=14

Looks like 1000 litas (that's our currency, and we don't have such a banknote). Not it's shape but the stained-glass (as you can see)


----------



## Brendan

The Sydney Opera House, Sydney Australia.










Looks like sails on a ship. 










Or seashells.


----------



## CharlieP

This is a proposed skyscraper for London which was never built, called Green Bird:










I guess it's supposed to look like a green bird...? :?


----------



## JJFox

car-house, Salzburg, Austria










more pics


----------



## Brendan

CharlieP said:


> This is a proposed skyscraper for London which was never built, called Green Bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's supposed to look like a green bird...? :?


I would've said it looks like something else. :lol:


----------



## svs

I nearly forgot about the San Onofre Nuclear Plant. It's sometimes referred to as the "Dolly Parton Nuclear Plant". You can imagine why.


----------



## CborG

Huge kick.. But this thread is fun.. 

Building that looks like a ship in Ridderkerk, Netherlands.


----------

